# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Chimera Tool Credits_ PROMO TO 05-02-2018

## FREE3

*Chimera Tool Credits* *PROMO TO 05-02-2018* *Exynos Phones (5 Credits)* *SM-J327T(Galaxy J3 Prime T-Mobile)* *SM-J327T1 (Galaxy J3 Prime MetroPCS)* *SM-S337TL (Galaxy J3 Luna Pro TracFone)* *SM-J727T (Galaxy J7 Prime T-Mobile) SM-J727T1 (Galaxy J7 Prime MetroPCS)*    *Qualcomm Phones**(5 Credits)* *SM-G892U(Galaxy S8 Active)**T-Mobile/MetroPCS/Verizon/Sprint/...* *SM-G950U (Galaxy S8 T-Mobile/MetroPCS/Verizon/Sprint/...)* *SM-G955U (Galaxy S8+ T-Mobile/MetroPCS/Verizon/Sprint/...)* *SM-N950U (Galaxy Note8 T-Mobile/MetroPCS/Verizon/Sprint/...) SM-G930T (Galaxy S7 T-Mobile)* *SM-G935T (Galaxy S7 edge T-Mobile) SM-G930T1 (Galaxy S7 MetroPCS) SM-G935T1 (Galaxy S7 edge MetroPCS)* *SM-G930P (Galaxy S7 Sprint) SM-G935P (Galaxy S7 edge Sprint)* *SM-G930V (Galaxy S7 Verizon) SM-G935V (Galaxy S7 edge Verizon)* *SM-N930T (Galaxy Note7 T-Mobile) SM-N930T1 (Galaxy Note7 MetroPCS)* *SM-N930V (Galaxy Note7 Verizon)* *SM-N930P (Galaxy Note7 Sprint)*    *                                                         ServerZ3x.com WhatsApp 0660494040                                                                 *

----------

